# Best carbon arrow for recurve shooting?#50



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

The good news is all are good now-a-days....you almost can't go wrong. 

My 50# recurve at 30" DL prefers a stiff arrow- 340's. I shoot Beman Centershot and Axis Trad's. 

I know guys shooting 400's and 500's from a 50# recurve....a lot depends on your arrow length and tip weight. 

With my long arrows- 31"...and 75gr insert and 150gr BH...makes sense I need 340's.


----------



## anthonyray (Jun 26, 2019)

A .550 spine, 11 gpi, running 185 grains up front, 489 total grains. My 52 pound stick loves them. 
Victory Archery Carbon Trad shafts, .204 diameter, dark wood grain finish, stainless steel components, with spines like .550, .450, ideal for guys wanting a heavy shaft without having to run 300 grains up front to soften the spine.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Easton Carbon One:
- 500 spine / 7.4 gpi / .226 outer diameter / 31.5 " stock length
- 450 spine / 8.1 gpi / .231 outer diameter / 31.875 " stock length
- 410 spine / 8.5 gpi / .234 outer diameter / 32.094 " stock length


----------



## fencelake (Jan 21, 2020)

Gold Tip Traditional XT 400’s at 30” and 125 to 175 grain field and broad heads are doing the trick. Have some 500s too but for my length 400 better; Bear super Kodak 50 lbs and Kodiak Magnum 55lbs


----------



## johndeere87 (Sep 10, 2009)

500 beman bow hunters with 150 up front. But will be building some new ones of the 204 flavor before 3d season comes up.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

What do you mean by upper end? Are you thinking something like Easton ACE level? I would not consider the arrows described above as upper end. Some are not even close.\

That does not mean they won't shoot just as well. We just need to calibrate the response.

It is also important to understand what you are using the arrows for. Upper end for a target shooter may be a lot different than upper end for a hunter.


----------



## UncleTom (Apr 17, 2019)

52# ... 400 spine Three Rivers Traditional Only ...9.2 gpi...200 up front...508 grains total ...cut to 29”...28” draw length...they fly really well....your results may vary....


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Like Hank said, best for what? Your choice also depends on your budget.

I've been happy with Easton ACCs for over 20 years. Recurve or compound they serve my needs well. The g-nocks and collars really cut down on Robbin Hood damage if you like to shoot groups.

Spine will depend on your draw length, overall desired arrow length and tip weight. My main bow is 50# at my 29" draw length and I shoot 31" ACC 3-60s (.340) with 250 grain points. I can also shoot a slightly shorter 3-49 (.390) with 175 grain points.

The calculator on the 3Rivers site will give you an approximate starting point but is only as accurate as the accuracy of your input values...https://www.3riversarchery.com/dynamic-spine-arrow-calculator-from-3rivers-archery.html


----------



## Lawman808$ (Jan 30, 2018)

can of worms here!


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

find out what kind,,,& brand & style of bow first,,,but go ahead & get the 500$ for half dozen elite carbons in about a 250 spine with 700 grains up front,,,just to get started.


----------



## Backdrop (Jan 19, 2020)

On the upper end I mean say no budget. I was out for work for a few and was glad to read opinions . I am shooting bob lee now and looking to pick up a black widow this summer . To be 54lb range . But these are to hunt with arrows , going to go full traditional this year and see how that goes . I love it and the challenge . So thank you for the replies and all the more the better . But also as far as broad heads etc. I used to shoot recurve in the 90s but never all the time ..


----------



## Corn-bread82 (Feb 1, 2020)

I’m using a 53#@28” and my draw length is 28.5. I’m getting perfect bare shaft and fletched arrow flight from black eagle vintage 400s cut to 31” with 125 heads and 75 grains of brass. Also shot the 500 spine at 30” w 42 gr brass &100 gr heads just as good I just wanted more weight Thinking bout going another 1”-1.5” longer w the 400s to see how much shorter that gets my gap at 20 My point on right now is 45 yds


----------



## Corn-bread82 (Feb 1, 2020)

I’m also learning as I go bc im the only guy around this area shooting trad.


----------



## Backdrop (Jan 19, 2020)

I am going to buy several arrows . Like 3 of 3 or 4 types and test them out with suggested ways from guys who are shooting them now. I will try your set up on those you are shooting. Bought a 50 lb black widow just last night should have it first of next week. Along with my bob lee I will be ready by next season. Also what about smaller diameter arrows?? Thoughts on those ??


----------



## jdwhittled (Oct 15, 2018)

I shoot 300 spine Victory VAP arrows with 350gn up front on 60lb longbows. I like heavy arrows and the skinny arrows penetrate like crazy.


----------



## Longbowhunter52 (Mar 27, 2020)

Arrow Dynamics tapered shafts fly great out my whip.


----------



## AaronRocha1 (Mar 29, 2020)

My Victory Sports have been really good for me. Durable and fly nice.


----------



## Chevyman78 (Mar 28, 2012)

I use Easton FMJ’s and love them.


----------



## HonkAddict (Oct 18, 2011)

Black Eagle Instincts are about bomb proof. I shot five animals with them last year. Even my bull falling on one didn't break it. Only thing that broke one was my beer fell out of the tree with one in him.

The Vintages are a solid bet too for the money.

I really like the ethics system for beefing up the front. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

